# Civil Partnership



## dan2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey all

I have a question which I am hoping someone can help me with.

Before I seek professional advice I just want a rough idea on the process if this is needed or not.

OK so here we go.

My partner and I wish to get married (civil partnership). We are a same sex couple, British nationals, legally living in Spain, we both have residency and have been here for 2 years.

In Spain it looks like a crazy amount of admin (what process in Spain isnt haha).

The idea is to get the service done in Las Vegas (just want to do something different and keep it a quick informal affair).

Do we need to tell Spain and somehow register it here in this country?

We both own a home together here, so want to get everything sorted legally, and have anything above board.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

It is easier to get married in Gibraltar or the UK than it is in Spain.
I´ve done it...in the UK.....but Gibraltar is supposed to be very easy.


----------



## dan2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you for your reply.

Did you need to tell Spain? i.e go to a town hall or something to notify them or register the marriage?

Or do you just have your certificate from Gibraltar and that's it. 

Gibraltar does seem so much easier.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hmmm, not sure if you are legally obliged to or not.
Why would you, and why wouldn't you?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It might affect inheritance should something happen to one of you. If you are married or in a civil partnership there would be little or no inheritance tax to pay. Maybe include a copy of the certificate with your will (if you have one!) Same with tax returns, there can be advantages to declaring joint income with a spouse.

Otherwise I can't see any situation in which you'd need to tell the authorities. It's no different from M/F couples living together but not married.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Otherwise I can't see any situation in which you'd need to tell the authorities. It's no different from M/F couples living together but not married.


Other situation includes joint adoption.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

You can email the Gibraltar authorities.....They were very helpful. You just have to spend one night in Gibraltar.
They can tell you the other requirements....I´ve forgotten.....because we got married in the UK.

The only reason I can think of that we told the Spanish authorities was to get a Libra de Familiar so that I could qualify for Spanish state healthcare. My other half is Spanish and working.

I´m not an expert...but if you decide on Gibraltar get in touch with them and ask what is needed.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

...and I don´t know the rules about "pareja de hecho"....sorry.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Catalunya22 said:


> ...and I don´t know the rules about "pareja de hecho"....sorry.


The rights and conditions vary according to which region you are in - there is no national law. But whatever the region they have to be registered with a notary.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

dan2012 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Did you need to tell Spain? i.e go to a town hall or something to notify them or register the marriage?
> 
> ...


We told the Spanish authorities at the Registry Office in Barcelona. They then send your stuff off to Madrid and about ten months later they send you a "LIbra de Familiar"


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

If you do get married in Gibraltar try if it´s possible to get a marriage certificate in English AND Spanish.


----------

